# A Different Hamilton Electronic



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

I like railroad approved watches and own 7 Accutron and 5 Hamiltons but this is the first wristwatch I have seen with a true Montgomery dial. For those not into railroad watches, the Mongomery dial was the one most preferred by railmen in the 19th century. It is characterized by numerals for every minute around the chapter ring with every 5 min being in red.

This Hamilton, being an electronic, has an ESA9154 movement. It was advertised as not running, may just need a battery, and that was indeed the case. It is running fine and keeping excellent time. It has a stainless case and has the original Hamilton band with the logo on the clasp. I don't recall seeing another of these.

A nice addition to the collection.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Nice catch Bill...although if I'm brutally honest, can't say I really like the main numerals on this dial; I far prefer your other RR Electronic. I do like the idea of each minute being marked though.

Is it s/steel? In the photo, it has a yellow tinge on my screen.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Excellent catch Bill I really like that minute marked chapter ring, It must be quite late if it has a dynatron movement.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Lovely Bill, really Lovely! You seem to find 'em allright. And now to-day's bit of knowledge - it's a Montgomery dial - I will sound "erudite" if I ever see one and trot that out :yes:

Obviously, it would have been more common on the RR approved pocket watches - must remember that when I'm looking around!

By the way, did I say I like it? :man_in_love:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

watchnutz said:


> ...has an ESA9154 movement.


ESA 9154 is a date model. I assume the RR spec. said 'no potentially distracting calendar windows on dials', is that right? I wonder if the calender mechanism is still on the movement? I worked on Toshi's Aquadive recently and that also has an ESA 9154 with no calendar window on the dial; in that case, the date wheel was missing as were all the gears.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

It is certainly a BIG sucker, that's for sure. And these electronic Hamiltons don't tend bring much money which is a further bonus.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

> ESA 9154 is a date model. I assume the RR spec. said 'no potentially distracting calendar windows on dials', is that right? I wonder if the calender mechanism is still on the movement? I worked on Toshi's Aquadive recently and that also has an ESA 9154 with no calendar window on the dial; in that case, the date wheel was missing as were all the gears.


It does indeed have a 9154. Sorry,Hawk, but I am not removing the dial to check for abscence of date wheels. The fonts on this seem to be part of the Montgomery spec. There were no date wheels on the original RR pocket watches but some had sub seconds and the requirement for a 6 even with a sub second was unique to a Montgomery. Because of this the 6 is smaller than the other numerals.

Further info on Montgomery is that he was the operations head of the Atchison, Topeka and Santa Fe which was one of the largest US railroads. He patented the dial that was required on that line. Railroad watches around the turn of the century were issued by the company and accuracy was checked by an inspector very frequently.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

watchnutz said:


> Sorry,Hawk, but I am not removing the dial to check for abscence of date wheels.


No need Bill...just tun the hands through midnight and listen for the tell tale "click"...but only if you want to.









Going off topic a bit, but my Hamilton Ventura quartz below still has a date wheel and you can pull the crown half out to date setting position. :dontgetit:


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

I'll try it for you but how do I tell if it's noon or midnight when I turn the hands?

kidding of course. I don't hear any click.


----------

